# Mavs Have Discussed Trade For Vince Carter



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> PHOENIX – New Jersey and Dallas have discussed a trade that would reunite Vince Carter and Jason Kidd with the Mavericks, a league source familiar with the discussions said Thursday night.
> 
> The proposed deal, which isn’t imminent, would send Carter, Keyon Dooling and Eduardo Najera to the Mavericks for Josh Howard and Jerry Stackhouse.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AkyiH75HsIbhYJaG4s_Flnq8vLYF?slug=aw-carternets021209&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

oh goodie, can we get tmac too?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> oh goodie, can we get tmac too?


I don't think we need someone who is always injured.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Why not?


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

Talent wise, it would be a steal for the Mavericks


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes? No?

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=bnhtyr


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Yes? No?
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=bnhtyr


No, this wouldn't be a move to put us over the top. I know this isn't realistic anyway, but why bother when the team is far away from competing for a championship. This is a veteran team that might not even make the playoffs.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If it includes Howard, it's stupid. Howards almost as good a player and younger.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> If it includes Howard, it's stupid. *Howards almost as good a player* and younger.


Not even close.


----------

